
Stranded In SF? Corral Rides Shows Uber, Lyft, Sidecar And Muni In One App - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/29/stranded-in-sf-corral-rides-shows-uber-lyft-sidecar-and-muni-in-one-app/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
just2n
At the risk of hater downvotes, that screenshot looks eerily similar to the
situation I always find myself in while in SF. Lyft and Sidecar have nothing
available or have ungodly wait times (6-15 minutes while standing in a busy
part of the city), while an Uber can pick me up in under 2-3 minutes every
time. Additionally, a lot of Lyft/Sidecar drivers will just pass on rides that
are too far away and wait until someone closer makes a request. They can do
this because the demand is significantly greater than supply, so it has little
impact on them. This is very obvious by just watching the display while you're
trying to flag down a ride (note: true even with 5* rating).

This makes me wonder if they should even be included as they're incredibly
unreliable. It'd be interesting to see Corral run some analytics on the data
they're gathering to see which options have severe availability issues, and
when/where.

------
safeer
Been using this app for a little while. Indispensable!!

~~~
akavi
Does it use the Muni API for real-time next bus/train tracking? Or is it, like
Google Maps, based off of the published (aka, worthless) schedule?

~~~
joshwa
It uses google. I use Rover instead; they do the routing themselves based on
the real-time arrival data (and they include sidecar and instantcab, though
not lyft.

<http://www.roversf.com/>

